# spotting on and off all day??!!



## 9babiesgone

does anyone know if this is normal or not??

I am about 4 weeks 4 days pregnant, and I hve been spotting on and off all day, with only a little bit of actually bleeding. I was crampng only slightly and it went away. now I am no longer spotting. is this implantation spotting? has this ever happened to you and continued to carry the baby to full term? bc with my 2 living children I never had implantation bleeding

I hve had 9 mcs, so I ask so I dont get my hopes up that this is normal.
I am pretty much thinking I am going to miscarry.

thanks in advance


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone????


----------



## SuperKat

I was always under the impression that implantation bleeding happens before you know you are pregnant a few days after ovulation. It would be my guess that it is not implantation bleeding...but I don't think that means you are losing the baby either. I would call your doctor asap to see if you can get in to be seen. A lot of women spot throughout their pregnancy and everything is okay. But it is still something you should be seen for. hang in there, and I am so sorry for your losses!!


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi, Im sorry you are having this stress now!! I did have some spotting when i was pregnant with my son, I was about 10 weeks at the time. My scan never showed where it had came from. Hope everything has calmed down today x


----------



## Deniz

Sorry don't know much about it. I had imp bleeding by the 4th week I thought I had a period, after a day it stopped, but then i had a mmc at 9w. But heard many pregnant women are bleeding during their pregnancy and give a birth healthy baby.


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, with this pregnancy I've had spotting pretty much since my bfp. At first I was told it was implantation and then later I was told it was a sub-choronic bleed. At times I passed clots and one time I even had severe cramps that mimicked my miscarriage. Now I know I have a moderate placenta abruption. But so far baby is doing OK. I haven't had any spotting or bleeding since 14 weeks.

Spotting can mean miscarriage but it can be other things too. I've been told by my doctor and the doctors at the ER that bleeding in the first trimester is fairly common. I can totally understand the worry. I've had just one loss and every little twinge still sends me into a tailspin.

I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope everything works out for this little bubs.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am miscarrying but thanks for your help. I appreciate it a lot


----------



## bluejoyx

9babiesgone, I am so sorry!!!!!!!! I hope your doctors do some tests to find out why this is happening. You really dont deserve this. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really am starting to think I dont deserve any mor ekids. that this is it for me. :cry:


----------



## bluejoyx

9babiesgone said:


> I really am starting to think I dont deserve any mor ekids. that this is it for me. :cry:

Please dont think that!! Nobody deserves what you are going through!! I do think you need to speak to you doctors about why this keeps happening!! Dont give up. x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have an appt to find out what is wrong. I just hope the move wont make me miss it.


----------



## bluejoyx

When do you move? Perhaps a different doctor might get to the bottom of the problem. For this to have happened so many times, and for them not to have got to the bottom of it is not acceptable. I hope you are getting lots of support of your husband and people who knew. x


----------



## 9babiesgone

my h usband is the only one that knew, b cI didnt want anyone to know till it was safe. I guess that wa sa smart move.

I move on march 4th.


----------



## bluejoyx

Are you seeing your doctor before that?


----------



## 9babiesgone

nope not really. they cant work me in right now.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Niamh22

I'm so sorry for your loss and that this keeps happening to you can not imagine how you must be feeling right now x


----------



## annmariecrisp

I'm so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

So sorry for your loss! Had just nipped across from TTC to see how you were doing!!

x x


----------



## annmariecrisp

I'm miscarrying too :( xx I hope you are ok xx


----------



## readytta

So sorry for your losses -9babies gone and annmariecrisp. I doubt there's much anyone can say to help, just know that people are thinking of you. I've had 1 mc at 10 weeks and I think I'm mc now at 5 weeks. It just sucks full stop. x


----------



## choclateboye

every day morning pray to god that everything that was given u r thankful for that

then after some time take on paper and write on it that you want fine healthy baby

start living in future in the sense don't think that my baby may be girl or boy,will be healthy not healthy.........

in fact think that u already have baby and u play with baby every day and when u get your previous thought indulge your self in other thinks like listening music or watching comedy serials, movies etc

i had found this working for my wife , hope it will work for you too.

Please keep me posted about the result


----------

